# Reverse T3 ratio problem - took 6 doctors to find



## sroth2407 (Jun 12, 2017)

For over 6 months I felt sick - not just fatigued, but flu like without a fever some days. Was progressing. In March I told my endo (doc #5 over the last 4 years) and she said "if your numbers are right it's not your thyroid". I did massive research and found a doc in my area with rave reviews and he nailed - it was my reverse T3 ratio. He was the first doctor to ever test it. He added Cytomel to my Synthroid and literally in 3 days I felt better and now at 4 weeks have not had one bad day. If you are not well, cannot lose an ounce, fatigue and even flu symptoms ask for a reverse T3 test. I'm not much of a poster but wanted to share.


----------



## red138 (Aug 14, 2017)

Can you elaborate on your symptoms a little more. What you described sounds very familiar.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I may ask about adding some T3...but I have a feeling my endo wouldn't be into it. This is endo number 4 and is the best one I have had so far.

I just worry about the hyper symptom potential...but I guess starting very small could work.

My reverse T3 ratio wasn't great when I got it checked. But I had to go through a functional medicine doctor to get those tests.


----------

